# Cost for custom made guitar neck?



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

Trying to find out what a fair price is to pay for a custom made strat neck.
Any thoughts on pricing would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I just had the exact conversation with a friend of mine locally who's a Luthier who makes high end guitars basicaly. Built from scratch. One of his client asked him to make him a Custom Strat. Now my friend is'nt the cheapest guy around i admit, but not an OVER the top luthier price wise. And for him to make a decent living while making a "strat" style from scratch, he would have to sell it around 3500$. Neck alone would cost between 650 to 800$ depending one a few option, while buying a top notch strat neck ready to finish would cost only around 250$ and it would be a sure bet. So what's the point he said to me!...why would anyone pay say 700$ for a strat neck, made by and, who can not be "better" in quality or craftmanship basically then say a Musikraft neck wich is totaly accurate!...I tought he made a good point, so like he told me, i don't do strats or any bolt on neck style guitars, i only do set-neck style ones.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you looked at Warmoth? They offer a lot of variables.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

jdguitarbuilder said:


> Trying to find out what a fair price is to pay for a custom made strat neck.
> Any thoughts on pricing would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


That is going to depends upon a whole lot of variables...

including:

-reputation & "name" of the builder
-if its a full time luthier who does this for a living or a part time/hobbiest
-quality of work expected
-quality of wood
-style of neck (one piece, separate board, # and style/type of frets, truss rod)
-finished or not
-stock profile, custom profile
- etc etc

Some guys will try and tell you they are worth $1000 and maybe they are, to some. Others can make a killer neck for $200 - and some anywhere in between.

Its futile IMO to compare a hand made neck from a single builder, to a machine carved CNC neck that is based more on what market value dictates for price - and how much you have to earn to make the machines pay off.

AJC


----------

